# My BSH



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi this is George ... he is nearly 6 months old and is my baby


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice pic


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely cat


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful, my sister has a BSH, lovely cats,


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

looks very cuddly


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments, I had trouble loading pics yesterday so I'm adding this one too!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww I have a BS too, hes more ginger than yours and a little monster!!!!
Yours looks a sweetie.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Debbie, George is a cream self ... hes an angel at the moment, but time will tell!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

kittykat said:


> Thanks for all your comments, I had trouble loading pics yesterday so I'm adding this one too!


that is a very good picture, he looks sooooo relaxed ,contented, and sooo happy,


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hes a red I think...I know his dad was a blue - not sure what mum was....sisters were both different colours.....1 was a full chocolate colour and the other a smokey cream with grey tips on ears....
Not up on the colours of the BS - hes just a pet, daughter wanted a "ginger" cat and a friend of my parents have the odd litter so it was our luck that there was a red boy in the litter they had just had...
But I must admit they are a lovely breed.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes they as a breed are very soppy and laid back and sooo cuddly!

It sounds like yours is a red, I find them to be the best family pets although I am sure everybody says that about their breed!

There are so many different colours, I really love the colourpoints and lilacs, chocolates, fawn ..... I could go on and on... but I wont


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Cuuuuuute!


----------



## lepeyrou (Nov 22, 2007)

I have three 11 year old BSH's. I love them, big, gentle creatures.

Oska is built like a sherman tank and takes corners equally well, i.e, he doesn't! ) He is a massive 12.2kg of blue.

Toby has two 2nd places at the Supreme and is a Premeire, winning a place in all the shows he ever entered, and boy does he know it! Toby is a blue and white bicolour, Oskas little brother, a normal size at 6kg

Polly took a first at the supreme in her kitten class, but she is so very timid we withdrew her from showing after that. She is a sweetie, but very shy. Polly is a blue spotted, but her markings disappeared as she got older, she is a mottled blue now. She is our smallest cat yet still amazes the French with her chunky size. Polly is our youngest, but is the aunt of the boys.

My neighbours here in France have cats, skinny little moggies, so they love to cuddle my Brits.

I think you will find your baby will remain a teddy bear, enjoy!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

George is a very handsome boy


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

George is a handsome chap and suits his name to a T Who said Ginga's aren't coolI think this chaps gonna give Prince Harry a run for the gals-and win


----------

